# What are the ranks in BJJ ?



## legend29 (Feb 21, 2004)

I figure you start out with the white nad end in the black, but what's in between . I'm in OJKD ,and we don't do a belt system so I don't know what the rankings are.

Also I'm going to start training in Jiu-Jitsu very soon, but there is this place about an hour away that trains in Brazilian and Japanese. Which is better to start with ?


----------



## arnisador (Feb 21, 2004)

The ranks are white, then blue, then purple, then brown, then black. Many schools use three stripes per underbelt and then there are degrees of black belt too.


See also:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=787

Brazilian vs. Japanese jujutsu is a long story! You'll find discussion of it in this forum and in the Judo/Jujutsu forum. I study BJJ and like it for groundfighting.


----------



## legend29 (Feb 21, 2004)

Thanks for the information, I appreciate it .


----------

